# ISP Blocked from accessing www.enworld.org



## zlorf (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

Its probably not the right place to put this but im hoping someone could tell me the best course of action to take.

It seems that my ISP has been blocked from accessing EN World D&D / RPG News: The world's premier fan community for Dungeons & Dragons news and more!.
I have confirmed this by asking friend who is with the same ISP to try to get to this site, which fails for him as well. Ive sent a email to the Morrus a few weeks ago, but still access is the same. Not sure why my ISP has been blocked, but i hope to be able to access the site from home soon. 

Kind Regards
Zlorf


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 24, 2009)

Moved to meta.

It is very unlikely that someone would block your ISP from providing access to a site. Much more likely is that the ISP has blacklisted the site for some reason (probably erroneous in this case).

Your best bet might be to contact your ISP and ask them why enworld.org is blocked.


----------



## zlorf (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, Thanks.
Will chase it up with my ISP. Wish me luck 

Cheers
Zlorf



Plane Sailing said:


> Moved to meta.
> 
> It is very unlikely that someone would block your ISP from providing access to a site. Much more likely is that the ISP has blacklisted the site for some reason (probably erroneous in this case).
> 
> Your best bet might be to contact your ISP and ask them why enworld.org is blocked.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 26, 2009)

zlorf said:


> Ok, Thanks.
> Will chase it up with my ISP. Wish me luck
> 
> Cheers
> Zlorf




This has come up before.  We haven't blocked any ISPs, and we've checked with our server host and they haven't, either.  There's clearly an issue somewhere betwene your PC and our server (whether that's your ISP, or an intermediate routing location), but I can assure you it's nothing at our end.


----------



## Maxboy (Apr 26, 2009)

Ive had this problem for months. finally worked out it was my Router ..... needed a firmware upgrade 

get your friend to do a search online to see if there are any problems with his Router


----------



## zlorf (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, it could be the router, though im sure, ive tested it by having my ADSL modem directly connect to the computer.

My ISP got back to me saying that they have no problems accessing the website from there end.

When i do a tracert to EN World D&D / RPG News: The world's premier fan community for Dungeons & Dragons news and more!, it looks like it stops at a couple of hops before this site. ie, [68.68.201.198] (going via memory, so will confirm)

Will look at the firmware..just incase.

Thanks for the info.
Zlorf




Maxboy said:


> Ive had this problem for months. finally worked out it was my Router ..... needed a firmware upgrade
> 
> get your friend to do a search online to see if there are any problems with his Router


----------



## zlorf (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for checking it out, Morrus.

Cheers
Zlorf



Morrus said:


> This has come up before.  We haven't blocked any ISPs, and we've checked with our server host and they haven't, either.  There's clearly an issue somewhere betwene your PC and our server (whether that's your ISP, or an intermediate routing location), but I can assure you it's nothing at our end.


----------



## Maxboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah after i updated the firmware... i did a bit of checking and it seemed my Routers (Dlink). firewall was the culprit

was told to turn these two settings off

SYN Flooding checking  	 	
ICMP Redirection checking

not sure if you will have the same settings. but after i turned them off i haven't had a problem getting on Enworld.




Cheers


----------



## zlorf (May 1, 2009)

Morrus said:


> This has come up before.  We haven't blocked any ISPs, and we've checked with our server host and they haven't, either.  There's clearly an issue somewhere betwene your PC and our server (whether that's your ISP, or an intermediate routing location), but I can assure you it's nothing at our end.




I ended up posting the issue on whirlpool.net.au , a australia broadband info/forum site.  A number of iinet (isp provider) have the same problem as me, some don't.

The subnet are:
124.169.*.*
124.170.*.*
124.171.*.*

edited -> it could actually be anyone on  124.*.*.* addresses.

Iinet are looking into the issue to see what would cause this, though some posters still think it may be a some sort of filter at this end. *shrug*

I'll tell you if something changes.
Cheers
Zlorf


----------



## zlorf (May 1, 2009)

My firmware is upto date. My Firewall settings don't have to 2 options you suggested. Its a few years old. 
Cheers
Zlorf




Maxboy said:


> Yeah after i updated the firmware... i did a bit of checking and it seemed my Routers (Dlink). firewall was the culprit
> 
> was told to turn these two settings off
> 
> ...






Morrus said:


> This has come up before.  We haven't blocked any ISPs, and we've checked with our server host and they haven't, either.  There's clearly an issue somewhere betwene your PC and our server (whether that's your ISP, or an intermediate routing location), but I can assure you it's nothing at our end.


----------



## Maxboy (May 1, 2009)

Yeah Zlorf saw your post on Whirlpool

its the 124 part of the IP that seems to be the trouble.  

124.149.xxx is the IP address assigned to me when i logged on this morning and i couldnt logon to ENworld (i'm using a proxy to get on here)

its the 124 part of the IP that seems to be the trouble.  





Cheers


----------



## zlorf (May 27, 2009)

*Im back!!!*

Hi,

Looks like something has changed, this week i was able to connect to enworld from home. 

I managed to find a free proxy server to get around the issue during the time when i couldn't connect.

So thanks to whoever fixed the issue. 

My IP address is still 124.170.*.* (so no change there)

Cheers
Zlorf


----------

